# Turn you're redworms into popeye redworms!



## fishking (Mar 30, 2010)

Here's a tip I learned from someone to make you're lazy redworms or crawlers more lively. Just add coffee grounds 1/2 hour before you go fishing. I use grounds that are already brewed mostly. fresh coffe works too. I just put 3 or 4 pinch's into worm box and place in fridge before I go fishing. They seem to liven up a some. try it I'm convinced. Does anyone have any other tips I can use for bait fishing catching huge cats or stripes? Also I like to use live minnows (small or Med) for large cats by hooking them through the gut carefully so the juice doesn't juice out too quick. Has worked great for me. Stripers I just use crawlers but I hear blood worms and pile worms work great but haven't tried them out yet.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Mar 30, 2010)

Where are you fishing? 

I raise earthworm and one of the big ingredients to keeping and attracting the worms is coffee grounds. They love the stuff (as do i but in liquid form of course), I use the worms to catch bait that I use for cats and striped bass on occasion. Live bluegills and similar smaller fish work great 

We also use bloodworms in the spring but if you have a good population of catfish around that can get expensive real fast. Blood worms cost between $9-$12 per dozen


----------



## Loggerhead Mike (Mar 30, 2010)

we use coffee grinds and news papers in the dirt in our night crawler farm. I put them in a cooler when we go fishing. seems the colder they get the more they wiggle


----------



## FishingCop (Mar 30, 2010)

Try taking a dozen or 18 crawlers, put them in water in a old plastic butter bowl or like a tupperware type bowl, leave them in the refrigerator overnight, keep them cold by adding ice cubes during the day.

The crawlers plump up and stay hard and wiggly in the cold water - they really get larger overnight....


----------



## dyeguy1212 (Mar 30, 2010)

FishingCop said:


> Try taking a dozen or 18 crawlers, put them in water in a old plastic butter bowl or like a tupperware type bowl, leave them in the refrigerator overnight, keep them cold by adding ice cubes during the day.
> 
> The crawlers plump up and stay hard and wiggly in the cold water - they really get larger overnight....




Interesting, I've never heard of that


----------



## FishingCop (Mar 30, 2010)

dyeguy1212 said:


> FishingCop said:
> 
> 
> > Try taking a dozen or 18 crawlers, put them in water in a old plastic butter bowl or like a tupperware type bowl, leave them in the refrigerator overnight, keep them cold by adding ice cubes during the day.
> ...



I did that all the time years ago - seem like it didn't work well with store bought crawlers - maybe cause they were not fresh and already been refrigerated for long periods?? But, it worked great for the fresh ones I caught in the yard after a rain. Kept them in bedding, un-refrigerated, then Put them in water in the fridge the night before fishing to plump them up. I kept them in the water bowls in a cooler when I took them out on a hot day, I just added a couple ice cubes to the bowl to keep it cold - they lasted all day. 

Seems like I remember learning this from an old In-Fisherman article or someplace like that. Looked on line briefly, couldn't find anything about it.

Give it a try......


----------



## fishking (Mar 30, 2010)

I'm fishing in Central CA mostly. These are very interesting ideas I alway's thought the worms would die in water! Now I gotta try it!Thanks. =D>


----------



## FishingCop (Mar 30, 2010)

fishking said:


> I'm fishing in Central CA mostly. These are very interesting ideas I alway's thought the worms would die in water! Now I gotta try it!Thanks. =D>



They won't die, they'll just get fat, hard and wiggly


----------

